# Your dirty secrets



## mattlol (Dec 25, 2010)

share your dirty secrets with us!

i love getting naked outside when nobody is watching

i once thought lisa simpson was pretty hot

i tested to see if my dog was interested in porn


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

mattlol said:


> i once thought lisa simpson was pretty hot


LOL, me too. If were 8 years old, I'd totally be into her.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

They're "dirty secrets" for a reason.

And Lisa Simpson is just revolting. I quite dislike the character.

And since we're talking of imaginary people, I have a massive crush on my Mass Effect playable character.

K, I got one that's shocking but I don't care if people know of it. I shave my armpits, and other.... unwanted bodily hair. :um

You may commence the vomiting now.


----------



## Johnson11 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol..
Great thread started by you But it seems like sleepy to me because no one is sharing their dirty secrets here..


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

I like to rumble in the jungle. :afr


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Love sleeping nakie :evil


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

heroin said:


> , and other.... unwanted bodily hair. :um


 Ditto


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

heroin said:


> and other.... unwanted bodily hair. :um


Who doesn't?

I have crushes on several men who are 40+ years older than me, and some who are dead. 8)


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

MagusAnima said:


> Who doesn't?


Erm.... guys? I always thought it was considered weird for guys to do that.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

heroin said:


> Erm.... guys? I always thought it was considered weird for guys to do that.


I think that was the old days. Nowadays it's accepted for men to do things to their appearance that only chicks used to do.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

JGreenwood said:


> I think that was the old days. Nowadays it's accepted for men to do things to their appearance that only chicks used to do.


Hacking the bushes back every now and again is always a good thing. xD


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Love sleeping nakie :evil


This is a secret? I've been doing that for years.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Love sleeping nakie :evil





Amocholes said:


> This is a secret? I've been doing that for years.


Naked talk?!!  I'm totally offended.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

MagusAnima said:


> Hacking the bushes back every now and again is always a good thing. xD


Couldn't agree more. Unless it's facial bush used for the purpose of covering an ugly face.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Green paint.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

MagusAnima said:


> Hacking the bushes back every now and again is always a good thing. xD


LMAO, my wife wants me to totally manscape (I do a little bit already, but sheeesh, man, no bushes at all in the front yard looks wierd). I also have a goat-t / beard that I've gotten attached to, growing down to my chest now. That's gotta go, too. I'm gonna be left hairless. Men are 'sposed to be big, hairy, dumb neanderthals, right?

Woman, good...food, good...beer, good...(grunt, grunt)


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

One time I accidently wore my sister's jeans to school.
I was so tired I grabbed her's instead of mine (they were the same color from the same store so they looked similar). The sad part is not that I wore them, but that I fit in them!  She wore them baggy so that might have been why.


----------



## salamoon (Mar 7, 2011)

I once went skinny dipping.

It was very cold


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I think it'd be best if you guys didn't know...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

ok I have chickened out of posting in this thread like 20 times already cause I feel like my secret is on the scandalous side but w/e I'm just gonna do it and delete it later if I start hyperventilating.....

when I was in my early 20s I was a lot more daring and didn't suffer as much from SA/BDD. I had a friend who was into nude fetish modeling and she talked me into doing a photo shoot with her one time. the photos were up on the photographer's website for awhile but idk if they still are cause that was like years ago.

only like one other person besides the friend who talked me into it and the photographer know about that. I've never told anyone I know before cause I'm afraid it will change their opinion of me....glad I got that off my chest. feels good man.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> ok I have chickened out of posting in this thread like 20 times already cause I feel like my secret is on the scandalous side but w/e I'm just gonna do it and delete it later if I start hyperventilating.....
> 
> when I was in my early 20s I was a lot more daring and didn't suffer as much from SA/BDD. I had a friend who was into nude fetish modeling and she talked me into doing a photo shoot with her one time. the photos were up on the photographer's website for awhile but idk if they still are cause that was like years ago.
> 
> only like one other person besides the friend who talked me into it and the photographer know about that. I've never told anyone I know before cause I'm afraid it will change their opinion of me....glad I got that off my chest. feels good man.


With her or "with her"

Sorry but someone had to ask!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

au Lait said:


> he photos were up on the photographer's website for awhile but idk if they still are cause that was like years ago.


If you provide a link I'm sure someone could look into it and report back to you.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

[_suggestive _reply to Au Lait's post]


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

^ you guys are pigs! Grow up!

au Lait, I moonight as a lawyer, this guy owes you royalties if he published the pics....if you can send me the pics I can look into it


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

au Lait said:


> ok I have chickened out of posting in this thread like 20 times already cause I feel like my secret is on the scandalous side but w/e I'm just gonna do it and delete it later if I start hyperventilating.....
> 
> when I was in my early 20s I was a lot more daring and didn't suffer as much from SA/BDD. I had a friend who was into nude fetish modeling and she talked me into doing a photo shoot with her one time. the photos were up on the photographer's website for awhile but idk if they still are cause that was like years ago.
> 
> only like one other person besides the friend who talked me into it and the photographer know about that. I've never told anyone I know before cause I'm afraid it will change their opinion of me....glad I got that off my chest. feels good man.


That's nothing. When I first got married, I couldn't find a job to save my life and spent 2 years doing internet porn. You cannot fathom how BORING that crap gets to be. THEN, your FATHER finds it online but is too uncomfortable to tell you about it.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

VTinOR said:


> That's nothing. When I first got married, I couldn't find a job to save my life and spent 2 years doing internet porn. You cannot fathom how BORING that crap gets to be. THEN, your FATHER finds it online but is too uncomfortable to tell you about it.


And you found out how? Eek!

Dirty secrets, dirty secrets. Everyone has them. Mine aren't that bad, but I don't think I can post anyway. :afr


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

My dad told my mom and she bit my head off. I was stunned at first, then laughed about it later


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

My GOD that would be horrifying


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

nothing to fear said:


> My GOD that would be horrifying


Well luckily they didn't really see much because they were meant as "teaser" pictures. After the shock wore off, that's when I found it funny :b


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My water heater has been on the fritz this past winter. I haven't bothered to get it fixed because I'm moving out soon anyway. So rather than take a shower in cold water (that would be the death of me), I boil a bucket of water and throw it in the sink and scrub scrub scrub with that. I use a scented bodywash so I still *smell* like I take regular showers, but I actually totally don't in Winter.

That is seriously a secret I guard with my life.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

That thing you found in your bag? You had to burn it and get a new one?





Sorry about that.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Cheesecake said:


> I think it'd be best if you guys didn't know...


Fess up!! :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I got drunk when i was young with some buddies and later that night we all got naked to jump in the river from a 20 foot bridge. Some cars went by...saw us...yes, we mooned them all.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> ME TOO!!!!!


:lol


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I squeeze the toothpaste from the middle of the tube and I never put the toilet seat down. I also remove the "This tag is not to be removed under penalty of law" tags from furniture because it makes me feel like such a bad boy. :evil
You know those little "Do not eat" packets that come with electronic equipment? I ate one once just to see what it was like...it tasted like sand. uke


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> This is a secret? I've been doing that for years.


 lolololol, coz u don't have an A/C lololol:b


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Lonelyguy said:


> I squeeze the toothpaste from the middle of the tube and I never put the toilet seat down. I also remove the "This tag is not to be removed under penalty of law" tags from furniture because it makes me feel like such a bad boy. :evil
> You know those little "Do not eat" packets that come with electronic equipment? I ate one once just to see what it was like...it tasted like sand. uke


You're a badass.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> :afr .... I have a fetish eh I like it when **Edit - detail to graphic* *


me too!


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Once burnt my penis on a lightbulb when I was young thinking it would feel good


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

^

OUCH!!!!!

This thread is so loaded with goodies.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

straightarrows said:


> lolololol, coz u don't have an A/C lololol:b


Because I don't like being all bound up.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I watched my first love get beaten to within an inch of her life by her mother and I did nothing to stop it because I was "too afraid".

Now, I regret it, and feel guilty about it everyday. Her life was never the same after that and it's all my fault.


----------



## Andrew1980 (Feb 28, 2009)

I like to eat squirms at midnight as the earth howls.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Cyrus said:


> Once burnt my penis on a lightbulb when I was young thinking it would feel good


 awesome


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

JGreenwood said:


> I watched my first love get beaten to within an inch of her life by her mother and I did nothing to stop it because I was "too afraid".
> 
> Now, I regret it, and feel guilty about it everyday. Her life was never the same after that and it's all my fault.


Poor babe, poor guy...


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

WARNING: WHAT YOU ARE ABOUT TO READ IS VERY REVOLTING AND/OR STRANGE BUT HERE GOES NOTHING.



























I have a belly button fetish.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I look at naughty stuff on the internet , LOL


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I once ate a bunch of lysergic acid diethylamide and woke up naked wrapped in a curtain.


----------



## mattlol (Dec 25, 2010)

cool :d my first thread got to 3 pages, im so proud it even got 5 replies!


----------



## Paradox11 (Mar 5, 2011)

Lonelyguy said:


> I squeeze the toothpaste from the middle of the tube and I never put the toilet seat down. I also remove the "This tag is not to be removed under penalty of law" tags from furniture because it makes me feel like such a bad boy. :evil
> You know those little "Do not eat" packets that come with electronic equipment? I ate one once just to see what it was like...it tasted like sand. uke


You're my hero. I've always wondered about those 'do not eat' packages. So tempting, but I'm gutless.

I'm a prude, so i don't have anything juicy to share. The most filthy thing I've done is piss in people's front yards when I've been drunk. But karma has gotten me back for that one on several occasions. When you gotta go... :idea


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I once ate a bunch of lysergic acid diethylamide and woke up naked wrapped in a curtain.


whewww, careful man that stuff will bite you. If that's all that happened, I'd consider yourself lucky :yes


----------



## Chivor (Mar 9, 2011)

I once recycled a recycling bin in my halls of residence.

Couldn't resist the irony.
Later found there was a fine if they found out who 'stole' it.

Silly people... It was NEVER stolen! muahahaha.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Paradox11 said:


> You're my hero. I've always wondered about those 'do not eat' packages. So tempting, but I'm gutless.


Those aren't Chiclets. :lol


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

I posted this in the wrong thread at first:

I take 1.5 hour "lunch" instead of 1 hr...then I come back to the office and eat lunch at my desk. (disclaimer: my job is so boring and easy that I finish everything for the day by noon...). That is my secret...not necessarily dirty, but still bad :twisted


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

what the hell is a dirty secret? not washing dirty socks or something?


----------



## TheDarkPassenger (Mar 15, 2011)

I pick my nose when the urge bites and nobody is around, and if I get a juicy one I stick it under desks/chairs or other flat and hidden places. Sometimes I forget I've done it and look months later and see all my past trophies dried on and get grossed out. How's that for a secret! I feel juvenile now, thanks :um


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Has anyone cut the tag off of their mattress?

That would be badass.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

I like to do naughty things. That I shouldn't be doing.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't have secrets, I tell people things that should be personal to begin with. :]


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I like to sit down when peeing instead of standing up.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I is watching you :tiptoe 
:b


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm convinced that your PM box must be full. You certainly don't seem like the type of person who would ignore somebody.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmmmm, where to start.

Ok, first off, I always sleep naked, always. In the summer when it's so hot, I always walk around my place naked. When I go to the beach in the summer, I always go to a nude beach and stroll around naked. I do this for two reasons: (1) you experience a sense of freedom by being naked, and (2) I have BDD-body dysmorphic disorder, so strolling around naked in public has helped me conquer this stupid irrational disorder. I can't wait for the summer to come around so I can go naked. From now on, whenever I go on vacation, I will only travel to those places that permit nude sunbathing.


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

I dance when I'm alone. :boogie


----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)

LOL what ever happened to this amazing thread??


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

My belly button is sacred :boogie


----------



## CruisinAround (Aug 9, 2013)

I was quite sexual in elementary school (2nd to 4th grade). I was very experimental with my best girl friend. I wonder if wed be together if she didnt move. 

2boys fingered me 2nd grade in class. Me and one finally got caught but it went on a while. Makes me feel so bad whenever i think about it. We sat next to each other, all other students were on the story mat, we stayed back because we werent done with the assignment (it was a lie), the teacher eventually called us over and told us to just finish at home, i tried to do my zipper and button my pants but she kept staring and stood up asking what was going on and told us to stand up, my zipper was down, she called the office, they grilled us, i was a coward and lied saying he did it after i said no, somehow that story sold, and he got suspended. My parents didnt really buy it that i didnt tell on him but somehow i sold them on it too.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmm I "have fun" in the mornings and in the shower, hate any "slippery substances" as I dont need any....
*wink


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I haven't vacuumed in three weeks.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've already told most of them on here. And the few I haven't well....no one will get that out of me, not even a husband.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I shampooed my armpits once.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm secretly swooning over flower boys.


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

I got caught masturbating by my sister's friend. I still don't know how i didn't hear that she was coming (no jokes please )


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

I like handcuffs. 

It was a secret until my friends come over to help me move and one of them found a pair hanging in my closet. She asked me what it was for and I said 'You know I'm not a cop, and they are furry.' :wink


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I was deflowered by a bagel. I drove a tank onto someone's yard wall. I have a fear of heights and deep water.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I once put my penis in a plastic bottle, thinking it'd be the greatest thing ever (it really wasn't)

(yes, it was empty)


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I hate myself more than anyone will ever know.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I love baby magic lotion because i use it to masturbate


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a few, I can't give any of them away yet haha. I'll come back maybe. I know at least a couple are worse than what I've read so far in this thread (not read it all yet though.)

Yeah nope, I have quite a few too to be honest... I thought of more and more as I read XD oh dear....


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

the ducky underwear i kicked into the closet


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

probably offline said:


> I'm secretly swooning over flower boys.












>.>


----------



## MovinOnUp (Oct 15, 2013)

Mine are far worse than any of these hahahahaXD I'm not telling


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> >.>











yeah


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm really a cat.

(will purr for petting)


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

I used to have a massive, massive crush on Krystal from the Starfox games....

I mean, Hey! It wouldn't be quite as bad if she were a human character... :sus


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

MovinOnUp said:


> Mine are far worse than any of these hahahahaXD I'm not telling


I want to know, now.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I still find Daniel Radcliffe* really* attractive in the third Harry Potter movie as opposed to now. Considering he was about 13 when he filmed that I find it a little disturbing.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I urinated in a bottle a few weeks ago and peed in it for like four days straight just for some weird reason. So I had some old pee mixed in with the newer pee and it was the worst smell I've ever smelled. I guess the acid made it smell strong and that's what made it smell really bad. I didn't want to stop smelling it, though. Fun experiment.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Whenever I accidentally touch a patient's breast, I have guilt. I should enjoy it but I don't.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

foe said:


> Whenever I accidentally touch a patient's breast, I have guilt. I should enjoy it but I don't.


How about no guilt and no enjoyment?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I like the smell of gasoline.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I like the smell of gasoline.


Me too!


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I knew this gay guy in Vancouver , BC , his name was miles


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I want to stay in someones legs  for ours....lol I do


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

I recently watched gay porn and liked it..

Oh and I love the smell of gasoline also.


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

I didn't wear underwear today...


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I would trade hanging out with my friends for some good drugs.


----------



## CruisinAround (Aug 9, 2013)

mcmuffinme said:


> I would trade hanging out with my friends for some good drugs.


You just need the right friends or wrong. Hah


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I accidently touched a pillow case which was dirt by mouse spit.. That was dirty!


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I accidentaly shot my neighbor with a bb gun. He never found out who did it.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

I remember there was a bunch of kids playing and me and my friend were just sitting on someones gate nearby. Think of the gates you'd see a farmer use for his fields but this wasnt hollow like them, it was thick rusty flat steel. Anyway, a kid came over, we knew him, he said the other kids wouldn't let him on this swing they hung from the tree. We told him to hop up on the gate and we would push him around on it. He did but the gate came out of its hinges as we pushed it and fell right on top of him, or rather his legs. My friend ran, i just stood there "Oh crap,....you alright?", then he started screaming so i just ran aswell.

There was a big commotion over it all that day and i was dreading it, waiting for someone to come to the door. Nothing happened though and after about a week, i was walking up from the shop and here he was coming along on a wheelchair, both legs in casts and his mother pushing him. I was tempted to turn around and just run, which solved a lot of problems in my youth, but i kept walking. Surprisingly the mother smiled and said "Hi Mark", so i said Hi and kept walking, just waiting for the son to tell his mother "That was the guy", ....but he didnt. I dont know why he didnt and still cant figure out how i got away with that.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a thing for hands


----------



## usafuturesoldier4000 (Sep 26, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> I urinated in a bottle a few weeks ago and peed in it for like four days straight just for some weird reason. So I had some old pee mixed in with the newer pee and it was the worst smell I've ever smelled. I guess the acid made it smell strong and that's what made it smell really bad. I didn't want to stop smelling it, though. Fun experiment.


:shock Wow


----------



## usafuturesoldier4000 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tokztero said:


> He never found out who did it.


Lol. fingerstache


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

My chair is stained with my niece's urine.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I lost a car. Not car keys, I lost a whole car. And never found it.

This was a few years ago. The car was my POS civic that was on it's last leg (wheel?) and it was in need of some pricey fixes, so I figured I'd just sell it for about $500 and finally get a new car. At the time I was prescribed Ambien and I guess during the "black out" stage of the Ambien process I decided to get up and go driving around. The first thing I remembered once I came to was standing in a gas station. I went outside and realized my car was missing, so I guess I decided to park it somewhere and walk to the nearest gas station. I looked all around for it and called around to all the tow services in the area, nothing. Somewhere out there is a s**tty Civic either collecting dust outside or it has collected its max in tow service holding fees. Either way, I lost about $500 because of Ambien, and more importantly I inadvertently put people's lives in danger by driving around on Ambien. I of course stopped my prescription after that. I've got a pretty bad *** VW Passat now though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

au Lait said:


> ok I have chickened out of posting in this thread like 20 times already cause I feel like my secret is on the scandalous side but w/e I'm just gonna do it and delete it later if I start hyperventilating.....
> 
> when I was in my early 20s I was a lot more daring and didn't suffer as much from SA/BDD. I had a friend who was into nude fetish modeling and she talked me into doing a photo shoot with her one time. the photos were up on the photographer's website for awhile but idk if they still are cause that was like years ago.
> 
> only like one other person besides the friend who talked me into it and the photographer know about that. I've never told anyone I know before cause I'm afraid it will change their opinion of me....glad I got that off my chest. feels good man.


 The chances are extremely high that I have seen the photos. But I have seen so many naked women online that I'd never recognize you anyway. Especially since the random ones I've seen probably number in the tens of millions.

I wouldn't worry about it. They all look the same after a while. Then again, I'd have to say that I really only notice the ones without fake boobs so that might narrow it down a little.

(Edit - Wow! I just noticed how old that post was!)


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll play 

I accidentally kissed my cousin(f) during a wresting match as a kid and liked it.

I am obsess with pandas

During a soccer match, I accidentally broke the window of a neighbor and blame my other neighbor for it.

I try to imitate voices in my alone time

And that is all I am going to say.

I also like the smell of gasoline.

The remaining stuff rest will stay lock in my mind forever.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Approaching my late 20s and still bite my fingernails. They look so horrible and disgusting compared to everyone elses' normal fingertips.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Sometimes I pee in the shower
sometimes I lick the butter off of microwave popcorn bags


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I can't stop smelling myself.


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

Sometimes I close my eyes and hug a pillow. Imagining it's a real person.


----------



## OnlineN0w (Nov 4, 2013)

I hooked up with one of my best friends on and off for about 6-7 years. Nobody knows about it. It was fun at first, then it started getting complicated and sort of deteriorated the friendship a bit. 

For awhile there was a lot of criticism about who the other person was seeing and quite a mean competitive streak developed. We still hang out and play video games from time to time. Actually have to go to his wedding in a few months. Awkward... 

Our families are really close too so I'm bound to have to see him even when I don't feel like it.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

:um While I was hiking in the woods about 3 years ago, I saw a partially decomposed, dead body that was poorly hidden in some bush, and I just left it alone and never mentioned it to anyone. Then like four days later, they briefly discussed it on the news how they found a dead body in those woods and I felt like **** afterwards. 

Also, in the past I've stolen 20 bucks from my moms wallet. Damn, I feel like such a bad ***.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Donkeybutt said:


> :um While I was hiking in the woods about 3 years ago, I saw a partially decomposed, dead body that was poorly hidden in some bush, and I just left it alone and never mentioned it to anyone. Then like four days later, they briefly discussed it on the news how they found a dead body in those woods and I felt like **** afterwards.


Eeeeh, that's creepy. I was thinking about this the other day, like, how I would react if I were in this kind of situation. Not sure about this.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I went skinny dipping one time?? It was a dare.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I used to watch porn when I was 12 on a static channel where you couldn't see anything but could hear the audio. I'd plug my headphones into the tv and would lay under my bed naked and listen to it.

I showered with a girl once who would rub her boobs with soap the whole time.. She thought it would make her boobs grow. 

I used to give this guy I liked money for him to notice me. "I don't need it, you want it?" He noticed me for just that second.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

pocketbird said:


> I used to watch porn when I was 12 on a static channel where you couldn't see anything but could hear the audio. I'd plug my headphones into the tv and would lay under my bed naked and listen to it.
> 
> I showered with a girl once who would rub her boobs with soap the whole time.. She thought it would make her boobs grow.
> 
> I used to give this guy I liked money for him to notice me. "I don't need it, you want it?" He noticed me for just that second.


lol!!

I found the static porn channels at my aunt's house when i was young, I was so captivated I watched them all night. Until one of my relatives woke up and walked in. I turned it off and pretended to be asleep. I'm pretty sure they knew exactly what I was watching.

I did the money thing too back in like middle school. And the girl noticed me... and said she didn't want it. Never did it again.

But anyway, I squat with my feet on the toilet when noone is home to go poo. But never if anyone is home because I'm afraid it's too loud. lol


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

When I was four I used to feed crackers to a lawn ornament flamingo.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I used to play rugby in the rain


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I can tap dance backwards.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I used to have sexual fantasies about a guy who I kinda hated. My friends would be shocked if they knew that.
And actually, I'd probably boink him if given the chance. Then never talk to him ever again. He has an ugly personality, but everything else is on point. Too on point, ugh. I hate it, I hate him. Goddammit.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I skip showers. And i wear old underwear sometimes.


----------

